# PHP MS SQL unter Win2k einrichten



## Hannibal (1. März 2005)

Guten Morgen

Ich versuche PHP und MS SQL auf meinem Win2k Server zum laufen zu bekommen, PHP läuft doch leider bekomme ich immer den Fehler das folgende DLL fehlt: php_mssql.dll

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich diese installieren muss?

Danke

Nachtrag: Wohin mit der DLL?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. März 2005)

Du solltest Dich ein wenig in Geduld ueben. Erstmal ist das Pushen von Threads allgemein nicht nett, und wenn man es schon fuer noetig haelt find ich sollte das nicht schon nach einer Stunde geschehen.
Ausserdem solltest Du bedenken, dass es in Deutschland grad mal 10 Uhr frueh ist und die Leute nicht schon seit 8 Stunden auf der Arbeit sitzen so wie ich.
Dementsprechend werden die meisten vielleicht noch etwas zu sehr gestresst sein um sich Deine Frage vorzunehmen.

Wo liegt diese DLL denn jetzt? Im PHP-Verzeichnis, oder im System(32)-Verzeichnis von Windoof? Oder wo?


----------



## Hannibal (1. März 2005)

hey da hast du Recht, ich hab nicht dran gedacht dass ich ja ein Edit machen kann, hab das nachgeholt.

Zudem habe ich die DLL nun selbst gefunden und zwar indem ich das Zip von PHP.net runtergeladen habe.
Dann habe ich diese ins PHP Verzeichnis kopiert und nun läufts das ganze.

Close


----------

